# 2018 Pelham Blue Gibson SG Std. - $1600 - Ottawa



## 2manyGuitars

I already own one. Otherwise, I'd be buying this instead of telling you schmucks about it.









Kijiji - Buy, Sell & Save with Canada's #1 Local Classifieds


Visit Kijiji Classifieds to buy, sell, or trade almost anything! New and used items, cars, real estate, jobs, services, vacation rentals and more virtually anywhere.




www.kijiji.ca


----------



## tomee2

Maybe you should corner the market on blue SGs!


----------



## 2manyGuitars

tomee2 said:


> Maybe you should corner the market on blue SGs!


Already have the Pelham Blue SG Std, Firebird, and Les Paul P90 Classic as well as the Faded Pelham SG Special. Unless I can track down one of those 2011 LP Juniors in PB, I think I’m good right now.

You don’t have a 2011 LP Junior in PB, do you? 😳


----------



## bobartlarry

Were you the guy who got the one listed at $1400 in Ottawa a couple of months ago? I didn't see that one in time.


----------



## 2manyGuitars

No. I bought mine new in 2018 from Zzounds Music. I don’t think they were ever “officially” available in Canada.


----------



## tomee2

2manyGuitars said:


> Already have the Pelham Blue SG Std, Firebird, and Les Paul P90 Classic as well as the Faded Pelham SG Special. Unless I can track down one of those 2011 LP Juniors in PB, I think I’m good right now.
> 
> You don’t have a 2011 LP Junior in PB, do you? 😳


Ha, no unfortunately.


----------



## player99

A new sg std is $1900 from l&m... Is $1600 a good deal?


----------



## 2manyGuitars

player99 said:


> A new sg std is $1900 from l&m... Is $1600 a good deal?


Not really. I think a used Cherry SG should sit around the $1400 mark. Maybe up to $1500 for a really nice one since $1900 with tax is $2150. But...

If you're looking for a Pelham Blue SG and don't like the price, my reply would be "Go find another one".

I'd be more comfortable at $1500 but if I just _had_ to have it, I'd bite the bullet at $1600.


----------



## player99

2manyGuitars said:


> Not really. I think a used Cherry SG should sit around the $1400 mark. Maybe up to $1500 for a really nice one since $1900 with tax is $2150. But...
> 
> If you're looking for a Pelham Blue SG and don't like the price, my reply would be "Go find another one".
> 
> I'd be more comfortable at $1500 but if I just _had_ to have it, I'd bite the bullet at $1600.


Not being a pelham blue aficionado myself, the pelham blue tax is not something I would pay a premium for.


----------



## 2manyGuitars

player99 said:


> Not being a pelham blue aficionado myself, the pelham blue tax is not something I would pay a premium for.


I'm _aaaall_ about the PB. 🍆


----------



## player99

2manyGuitars said:


> I'm _aaaall_ about the PB. 🍆


Please explain...

What is it about PB you like? Was it something from your childhood?


----------



## 2manyGuitars

player99 said:


> Please explain...
> 
> What is it about PB you like? Was it something from your childhood?


Dunno. Just love the look of pretty much any Gibson in PB.
Mind you, one of my first electrics was a late '70s Japanese SG copy that I rattle-can painted with the touch-up paint from my Mom's '75 Olds Cutlass. Was pretty much Pelham Blue.


----------



## 2manyGuitars




----------



## tomee2

2manyGuitars said:


> Dunno. Just love the look of pretty much any Gibson in PB.
> Mind you, one of my first electrics was a late '70s Japanese SG copy that I rattle-can painted with the touch-up paint from my Mom's '75 Olds Cutlass. Was pretty much Pelham Blue.


Maybe you can answer something I've wondered... is PB the same as lake placid blue, or just sort of close?


----------



## 2manyGuitars

tomee2 said:


> Maybe you can answer something I've wondered... is PB the same as lake placid blue, or just sort of close?


They're pretty damn close but Pelham Blue is bit more of a "frost" blue. They both vary from time to time.


----------



## player99

2manyGuitars said:


> Dunno. Just love the look of pretty much any Gibson in PB.
> Mind you, one of my first electrics was a late '70s Japanese SG copy that I rattle-can painted with the touch-up paint from my Mom's '75 Olds Cutlass. Was pretty much Pelham Blue.


Your photos show why for sure.


----------



## Roryfan

That V is killer!


----------



## bobartlarry

Someone please buy the SG so that the owner stops reposting his ad every twelve hours to keep it on top of Kijiji.


----------



## 2manyGuitars

bobartlarry said:


> Someone please buy the SG so that the owner stops reposting his ad every twelve hours to keep it on top of Kijiji.


Yeah, I’ve had guitars I was interested in but passed on because I recognized the seller as a serial reposter.

Fuck those guys.


----------



## player99

2manyGuitars said:


> Yeah, I’ve had guitars I was interested in but passed on because I recognized the seller as a serial reposter.
> 
> Fuck those guys.


Ya fuck them for paying to have their ad on the top... lol


----------



## 2manyGuitars

player99 said:


> Ya fuck them for paying to have their ad on the top... lol


No. They delete their ad in the morning, repost it. Getting ready to make dinner? Better delete my ad and repost it first. Getting ready for bed? Time to repost. Next day, start all over.

How are people ever going to know there’s an SG for sale if I don’t repost it at least twice a day?


----------



## player99

2manyGuitars said:


> No. They delete their ad in the morning, repost it. Getting ready to make dinner? Better delete my ad and repost it first. Getting ready for bed? Time to repost. Next day, start all over.
> 
> How are people ever going to know there’s an SG for sale if I don’t repost it at least twice a day?


That Pelham Blue won't sell itself.

What's a pelham?


----------



## terminalvertigo

I think he's pulling the ad and relisting it, not paying for top spot 

Edit- ^^


----------



## bobartlarry

Edit: deleted


----------



## 2manyGuitars

Now $1500 Firm. I’d link the ad but it would be pointless since he’ll delete it and repost it sometime this afternoon anyway.

And unless your price _IS_ firm, don’t put “firm” in your ad. It undermines your bargaining position when you drop it less than a week later. Just post your price and reply to lower offers with a simple “no thank you”.

Like I said at the beginning, if I were in the market, I’d feel comfortable at $1400 but if I absolutely couldn’t live without it, I’d do the $1500. I respect when a seller puts firm in their ad so wouldn’t bother offering anything other than $1600.

Seeing it at “$1600 firm” and now, only a few days later, “$1500 firm”, I’d offer $1400. And _THAT’S_ firm.


----------



## terminalvertigo

I love pelham blue, and I really don't need this guitar... but at the same time, I tire of seeing his ads on Kijiji everyday.


----------



## 2manyGuitars

terminalvertigo said:


> I love pelham blue, and I really don't need this guitar... but at the same time, I tire of seeing his ads on Kijiji everyday.


I don’t have a photo of mine handy, but...


----------



## terminalvertigo

I've already got 2 Pelham blue SGs though


----------



## BlueRocker

terminalvertigo said:


> I've already got 2 Pelham blue SGs though


Can't believe I'm saying this, but don't do it.


----------



## 2manyGuitars




----------



## 2manyGuitars

terminalvertigo said:


> I've already got 2 Pelham blue SGs though


And you know, I might be able to take at least one of those off your hands...


----------



## Alistair6

So tempting to grab this when I’m Ottawa next weekend. I’ve got a Pelham special with p90s.. one with hums would work nicely


----------



## 2manyGuitars

Alistair6 said:


> So tempting to grab this when I’m Ottawa next weekend. I’ve got a Pelham special with p90s.. one with hums would work nicely


----------



## Okay Player

2manyGuitars said:


> Now $1500 Firm. I’d link the ad but it would be pointless since he’ll delete it and repost it sometime this afternoon anyway.
> 
> And unless your price _IS_ firm, don’t put “firm” in your ad. It undermines your bargaining position when you drop it less than a week later. Just post your price and reply to lower offers with a simple “no thank you”.
> 
> Like I said at the beginning, if I were in the market, I’d feel comfortable at $1400 but if I absolutely couldn’t live without it, I’d do the $1500. I respect when a seller puts firm in their ad so wouldn’t bother offering anything other than $1600.
> 
> Seeing it at “$1600 firm” and now, only a few days later, “$1500 firm”, I’d offer $1400. And _THAT’S_ firm.


I'd do 15 on it if I were in the position to buy another guitar right now. I've actually got some balls in the air right now and if they land the right way in the next few days I might be going to pick this up. Beautiful color.


----------

